# $2 stacked delivery days require car living or Bushcraft skills



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberEats just tricked me. Showed me $12 including tip for 11 minutes away delivery, but when I picked up the first order bam i get surprised with a second added pickup. Rent is too expensive for depending on UberEats income.







Cars are homes now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> UberEats just tricked me. Showed me $12 including tip for 11 minutes away delivery, but when I picked up the first order bam i get surprised with a second added pickup. Rent is too expensive for depending on UberEats income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already all know you are
very well skilled in the craft of bushes 😉


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We already all know you are
> very well skilled in the craft of bushes 😉


I'm a bushman


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Reject more.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Reject more.


I do. I reject the $2 Chic Fillet. Chic fillet is also **** Phobic and strict Christian


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I do. I reject the $2 Chic Fillet. Chic fillet is also **** Phobic and strict Christian


Dont be dissing the Christian's
There magic man in the sky
isnt any less magic than Allah
I dont like the bastards a chic filet either


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> I do. I reject the $2 Chic Fillet. Chic fillet is also **** Phobic and strict Christian


Yes, I love them too. I little too leftist for me though.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Chic fillet is also **** Phobic and strict Christian


As opposed to strict Sharia? Where gays are tossed off rooftops, and women are hidden under burlap bags and not allowed to drive or go to school?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont be dissing the Christian's
> There magic man in the sky
> isnt any less magic than Allah
> I dont like the bastards a chic filet either


I didn't diss Christians. Just mentioned chic fillet is anti-GLBT


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I have never eaten Chic Filet. I never even heard of them until they made the news for being controversial.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Whatever they did to make the news back when they made the news. I didn't avoid them because they were controversial, I simply had never heard of them before that time. Even when I ate fast food I didn't eat chicken sandwiches so now that I know of them I still have no desire to eat a fast food chicken sandwich. They've built one just a couple of miles down the road from me.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Religion has nothing to do with overpriced fast food.

I had $50 in free chick fil a from a bad address. It was disgusting. I couldn't even eat it for free.

I did empty the gallon of sweet tea and it makes a really nice container for used motor oil.

I can't understand why 90% of DD orders are chick fil a, when there's dozens of other choices.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Try Popeye's chicken sandwich....way better then chick fil a, by a long shot.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Try Popeye's chicken sandwich....way better then chick fil a, by a long shot.


Is that the place where they have fistfights and long lines over chicken sandwiches?

If I won't go there for a customer, I don't go there for me.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

My question is why did they use chicken instead of fish? With just a handful of fish they fed a mass of people. So a true Christian should be able to take a box of fish and feed the United States with it?!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Is that the place where they have fistfights and long lines over chicken sandwiches?
> 
> If I won't go there for a customer, I don't go there for me.


No pain, no gain.  

You mean you don't love a good fist fight?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> My question is why did they use chicken instead of fish? With just a handful of fish they fed a mass of people. So a true Christian should be able to take a box of fish and feed the United States with it?!




That's breaking bread. You break a loaf of bread into 5000 crumbs, ask each person if they're still hungry then slap em with the fish. Works every time


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Don’t care. I avoid them because they’re crowded, the orders are always far and the pay is peanuts. That’s it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I won't eat Popeye's Chicken. The drum sticks are tiny. Why they trying to make me eat midget chickens?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

How much is rent on a bush, for the night?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> UberEats just tricked me. Showed me $12 including tip for 11 minutes away delivery, but when I picked up the first order bam i get surprised with a second added pickup. Rent is too expensive for depending on UberEats income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be shocked to learn that anyone uses rideshare as there sole source of income.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I won't eat Popeye's Chicken. The drum sticks are tiny. Why they trying to make me eat midget chickens?


I find that Popeyes and KFC use way to much breading.
KFC used to have grilled chicken with just the skin and I loved it.
Slowly one by one each franchise stopped selling it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I won't eat Popeye's Chicken. The drum sticks are tiny. Why they trying to make me eat midget chickens?


Popeyes uses some unhealthy oil that gives Dhiarrhea reaction. It's an unhealthy place that contributed to my weight gain


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> KFC used to have grilled chicken with just the skin and I loved it.
> Slowly one by one each franchise stopped selling it.


That was the last time I've been to KFC. I can't believe they took that away.

I remember going to kfc as a kid and feeling sick every time from the grease. There's nothing fried there that is good except maybe the tenders.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I would be shocked to learn that anyone uses rideshare as there sole source of income.


If I can maintain $150 a day with UberEats for 31 days a month, I can do around $4k to 4.6k a month. But it's stressful hard and rigorous and countless declined $5 far away orders. DJ Khaled launched his own wing place too.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That was the first and last time I've been to KFC. I can't believe they took that away.


Especially in this day of heart healthy menus.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I can maintain $150 a day with UberEats for 31 days a month, I can do around $4k to 4.6k a month. But it's stressful hard and rigorous and countless declined $5 far away orders.


Minus expenses. I lost 3 cars last month, one sideswiped, another stolen but I have the keys, one catalytic converter stolen, and a 4th car alternator blew up and took out the brake lines with it a couple months ago.

So if you never even get a flat tire doing this 12 hours a day, you are basically a lottery winner in the making.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That was the last time I've been to KFC. I can't believe they took that away.
> 
> I remember going to kfc as a kid and feeling sick every time from the grease. There's nothing fried there that is good except maybe the tenders.


The actual chicken tastes delicious.
It's the greasy skin and breading that ruins it.
I love there coleslaw.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Minus expenses. I lost 3 cars last month, one sideswiped, another stolen but I have the keys, one catalytic converter stolen, and a 4th car alternator blew up and took out the brake lines with it.
> 
> So if you never even get a flat tire doing this 12 hours a day, you are basically a lottery winner in the making.


Go work and live in the suburbs.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Go work and live in the suburbs.


Wouldn't change anything. You still have intersections, property crime, maintenance and repairs. My last stolen car was broad daylight in a good suburban neighborhood.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Wouldn't change anything. You still have intersections, property crime, maintenance and repairs. My last stolen car was broad daylight in a good suburban neighborhood.


Rideshare is simply a part time side gig.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Rideshare is simply a part time side gig.


Say that to the guy that makes 4600 a month on uber eats. Nothing bad happens to his car when delivering


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Wouldn't change anything. You still have intersections, property crime, maintenance and repairs. My last stolen car was broad daylight in a good suburban neighborhood.


At least get a car security system.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> At least get a car security system.


I would need 15 of those


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Say that to the guy that makes 4600 a month on uber eats. Nothing bad happens to his car when delivering


Well that's about 900 a week which is reasonable if your hard core.
But your not going to be buying a home or raising kids etc. on that.
And there are going to be weeks when you can't work full time.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Say that to the guy that makes 4600 a month on uber eats. Nothing bad happens to his car when delivering


I'm driving 205k mile Camry i bought for $3k. Very reliable


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm driving 205k mile Camry i bought for $3k. Very reliable


Yeah but none ever steals it, takes the catalytic converter, tries to hit you, and it doesn't need alternators or batteries or tires. Just 4600 a month straight profit all day.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'm driving 205k mile Camry i bought for $3k. Very reliable


My Camry has 300 thousand and is my back up car for my Prius with 400 thousand.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> My Camry has 300 thousand and is my back up car for my Prius with 400 thousand.


You have 400k on a 17 Prius? Now that's gangsta


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah but none ever steals it, takes the catalytic converter, tries to hit you, and it doesn't need alternators or batteries or tires. Just 4600 a month straight profit all day.


Sounds like that is your gross not your net profit.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You have 400k on a 17 Prius? Now that's gangsta


Bought it brand new summer of 2017.
I also took a year off for COVID until I got my second vaccine.
I averaged about 100 thousand a year and 10 thousand a month.
Still has original hybrid battery.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Sounds like that is your gross not your net profit.


You're beginning to realize full magnitude of the situation.


----------

